# swamp witches



## grizz825

hey guys im getting new tires for my 600 grizz and my buddy said try some swamp witches. he said there just as good as mudzillas but idk. but my question is where could i find these with a price? and do you think i could run 26x10-12s all around w.o using wheel spacers? thanks


----------



## byrd

i believe mudthrowers has them and he is a sponser


----------



## grizz825

ok thanks. ik he has swamp *****es but ill check for swamp witches. i would run outlaw msts or some zillas but ppl say they weigh to much for stalk suspension and the reg outlaws are too much for my budget.


----------



## byrd

my mad thought u meant the biotches


----------



## grizz825

oh thats no prob. i had several ppl from where i live say the samething.


----------



## byrd

i saw where u compared them to mudzillas so i was thinking the biotches. the witches r more like the regular zillas


----------



## Polaris425

Swamp Witch = MST knock off

And no, none of those are too heavy for your Grizz. Especially the zilla's (NOT Mudzila's) they are very light. So are the MST's.


----------



## grizz825

ok then zillas or msts. i got alot of ppl tht run the mudlite XLs but they really arent a paddle they say. idk they look like they just dig not paddle but thanks for the advice.


----------



## tyndall

Polaris425 said:


> Swamp Witch = MST knock off


That's backwards. MST = Swamp Witch knock off. Actually, the makers of Swamp Witch asked High Lifter to redesign it and the result was the MST. The MST was better in some conditions but also heavier. In the end they are about equal.


----------



## Bootlegger

I have to agree Tyndall....They are good tires. A friend had some a long time ago that was Great.


----------



## Polaris425

Whatever I'm not here to split hairs I could care less who copied who. Point is the are the same. 

To the OP zilla's tend to dig some too so, be aware of that. None of these tires are going to be real good paddlers in the mud, like the aggressive outlaws.


----------



## Polaris425

Whatever I'm not here to split hairs I could care less who copied who. Point is the are the same. 

To the OP zilla's tend to dig some too so, be aware of that. None of these tires are going to be real good paddlers in the mud, like the aggressive outlaws.


----------



## grizz825

yea id get the outlaws but there way too much for my budget.


----------



## Monster Big Bear

don't get the swamp witches or mst's they are one of the worst tires for mud and would never be as good as mudzilles and you can find a good used set of 27" 28"outlaws for 300 to 400 if you spend anything on SW or MST's all you would be doing is wasting your money!


----------



## grizz825

ok thanks for the info


----------

